# Piedmont



## snuffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone else applying for Piedmont this year?


----------



## RickyB (Aug 5, 2015)

I all in

It looks like its just me again though. I could not get a commitment from anyone in my circle.


----------



## snuffy (Aug 5, 2015)

RickyB said:


> I all in
> 
> It looks like its just me again though. I could not get a commitment from anyone in my circle.



You can hang around with us if you want. Hoping to camp.


----------



## snuffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone ever noticed this in the ( GENERAL PROHIBITED ACTIVITIES)  ( Bringing firewood from home.)?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 5, 2015)

snuffy said:


> Anyone ever noticed this in the ( GENERAL PROHIBITED ACTIVITIES)  ( Bringing firewood from home.)?



I usually just pick up wood at the WMAs.....pretty easy to find good wood on the side of the road....I carry a small chainsaw ti cut up if i need to..
1/2 hour to 45 mins and i can get enough wood for 2-3 nights, plus 
look for deer trails that cross the woods roads for possible scouting/hunting areas..


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 5, 2015)

http://dontmovefirewood.org/


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 24, 2015)

snuffy said:


> Anyone else applying for Piedmont this year?



I am in for it. I hope our group gets drawn.


----------



## snuffy (Aug 25, 2015)

hambone76 said:


> I am in for it. I hope our group gets drawn.



I feel sure you will get drawn. That hunt does not typically fill up.

Good luck and hope to see you at the check station.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 25, 2015)

snuffy said:


> I feel sure you will get drawn. That hunt does not typically fill up.
> 
> Good luck and hope to see you at the check station.



Thanks, good luck you you as well. 
It seems that the ML hunt never meets quota. I just try not to count my chickens before they hatch. Hopefully I can get one with my Optima pistol if I do get to go.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 26, 2015)

Notification cards should be arriving in a few days. I can't wait!!


----------



## JFGIII (Aug 27, 2015)

I called refuge this morning to check on my group. They have spots left for the primitive weapons hunt.


----------



## Geeman (Aug 27, 2015)

I hope to get drawn but I will be carrying the stick and string.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 29, 2015)

JFGIII said:


> I called refuge this morning to check on my group. They have spots left for the primitive weapons hunt.


Good deal.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 29, 2015)

Yessir!


----------



## Geeman (Aug 30, 2015)

Got mine in mail yesterday also hambone. Been hunting piedmont for years and have seen some nice ones killed there.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 3, 2015)

Sending in my money today.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sending mine in tomorrow.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 4, 2015)

Do any of you have any plans made to bowhunt @ Piedmont so you can scout for the upcoming PW hunt? 
We have a small group planning to go down for a day of bowhunting later on his month-won't have time to camp.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 4, 2015)

hambone76 said:


> Do any of you have any plans made to bowhunt @ Piedmont so you can scout for the upcoming PW hunt?
> We have a small group planning to go down for a day of bowhunting later on his month-won't have time to camp.



I have a spot I usually hunt. I will go down and check it out before the hunt.

I don't bow hunt.
Good luck.


----------

